# john deere 70



## impala (Jun 25, 2011)

hi i was wondering what is the timing supposed to be on a john deere 70 gas tractor
the tractor runs good bus misses a little bit when idling and we have a massy tractor that runs for 15 minutes then shuts off any help greatly apppreciated thank you


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Impala! Unsure on the 70 but the massey sounds fuel related. Check fuel filters, fuel pump if it has one and your fuel tank pick up for obstructions such as dirt or floating semi floating debris as well as your fuel tank venting. how about some pictures of your toys?


----------

